# Avia Olympic.



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

Was given an Avia Olympic chrono the other day. Obviously it doesn't work as the crown/stem are missing and so is one of the chrono pushers. It's a lovely looking thing and inside it seems to be as clean as a whistle. Looks a bit like a Strella with two widely spaced sud-dials and a tachymetre scale internally.

I've tried googling and info on the watch is non existent and sparce on the maker. There seems to be a fair few "olympics" around but none that I've seen have sub-dials.

I really like the watch and would like any info that anyone knows. Also, any ideas as to who could repair/restore this lovely old thing? It's quite big for an old watch at ( I estimate) 38mm without crown. It says on the back "M125" also stainless steel, incabloc, swiss made and antimagnetic.



















It looks a lot better in real life than it does in the pictures!


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

What movement does it have in it, as you can see on the bay parts for these type of watches, it all depends on the movement, as I say I have seen pushers, crowns etc when I have been looking for something I wanted, may be worth a look once you know what it has inside, or give our host Roy a call and see what he says.

Cheers, John


----------

